# joining my local



## shabba (Mar 10, 2014)

Any advice for a new journeyman electrician getting into his local?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

How are you trying to get in?

Are you trying to get in as a journeymen?

Do you know any of the signatory contractors in the local?


----------



## shabba (Mar 10, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> How are you trying to get in?
> 
> Are you trying to get in as a journeymen?
> 
> Do you know any of the signatory contractors in the local?


i went to the hall more than a year ago and have since got my license. they have been calling me the past few weeks and i hope they take me in. As a journeyman wouldn't they have to take me as one?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

shabba said:


> i went to the hall more than a year ago and have since got my license. they have been calling me the past few weeks and i hope they take me in. As a journeyman wouldn't they have to take me as one?


It's rare that they take in journeymen unless they are associated with a contractor coming onboard or sponsored by a contractor.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

1. Make sure that local is in an area you want to live and work in for your career. Understand where the locals territory is.

2. Figure out how much work they have, is the work going to pick up or slow down, how many are out of work on book 1 vs number of members, how deep the calls go into book 1, if the calls go into other books or unfilled.

"As a journeyman wouldn't they have to take me as one?"
Short answer - No.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's rare that they take in journeymen unless they are associated with a contractor coming onboard or sponsored by a contractor.


Back before the Great Recession a local in my area was giving $100 to any journeyman electrician who would join the local.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Back before the Great Recession a local was giving $100 to any journeyman electrician who would join the local.


What year was that?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mechanicaldvr said:


> what year was that?


2000-2001. They had radio ads playing all the time. I think they gave a $100 if you came in and talked to them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> 2000-2001. They had radio ads playing all the time. I think they gave a $100 if you came in and talked to them.


Interesting, never heard of that.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Interesting, never heard of that.


They couldn't man all the jobs and they couldn't get enough travelers.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Back before the Great Recession a local in my area was giving $100 to any journeyman electrician who would join the local.


That's a great story.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> They couldn't man all the jobs and they couldn't get enough travelers.


Those years were very busy out this way but don't recall a shortage of journeymen.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Those years were very busy out this way but don't recall a shortage of journeymen.


I remember working on some larger jobs where it seemed like 30-40% of the job were travelers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> I remember working on some larger jobs where it seemed like 30-40% of the job were travelers.


That was in Minnesota?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> That's a great story.


http://www.electriciantalk.com/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=44549


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

shabba said:


> Any advice for a new journeyman electrician getting into his local?



They will try to brainwash you with a lot of liberal propaganda. If you're already liberal, you won't care. But if you're conservative and don't believe in supporting far left socialist politicians, you will hate that aspect of the union.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=44549


:no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That was in Minnesota?


Yes sir.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HackWork said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=44549


:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Our local will take you in usually as a "R" electrician and then you take upgrade schooling for your "A". Sometimes they bring you in as an "A".


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MTW said:


> shabba said:
> 
> 
> > Any advice for a new journeyman electrician getting into his local?
> ...


Not true but if it was I'd rather make 
Top wages , have the best training , in the industry , 

Have a set contract 
Pension, benies , and have rights 
And a voice 

Than work at the mercy of a pri electrical contractor , have no rights 
While you make them rich .

Yea I'll take union any day


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> Not true but if it was I'd rather make
> Top wages , have the best training , in the industry ,
> 
> Have a set contract
> ...


Does your local offer a remedial English class by any chance?


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MTW said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > Not true but if it was I'd rather make
> ...


I'm Shure they do lol


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> I'm Shure they do lol


It would probably benefit you to sign up for one then.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> Than work at the mercy of a pri electrical contractor , have no rights
> While you make them rich .


Quick question for you. Do the owners of union contractors all live in the projects? I hear this a lot from union guys, that working for the contractor is making them rich. So I guess when you work for a union contractor they aren't getting rich? Help me out with this one.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MTW said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Shure they do lol
> ...


I Shure will I'm going to take advantage of everything the ibew 
Has to offer


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MTW said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > Than work at the mercy of a pri electrical contractor , have no rights
> ...


Lol you make the union contractors 
Money , but you have rights a set contract that the contractor has to follow , pay you top rate , pension , Heath care etc

In non union you can be fired at any time and then have to beg to the next contractor what your worth and get low balled , and basically have no rights . So why make the non union contractor money to pay you low wages no pension and have no rights .

lol


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> Lol you make the union contractors
> Money , but you have rights a set contract that the contractor has to follow , pay you top rate , pension , Heath care etc


Got it. So union contractor profit = good. Non union contractor profit = evil. That's a really well thought out argument you have going there. 




> In non union you can be fired at any time and then have to beg to the next contractor what your worth and get low balled , and basically have no rights . So why make the non union contractor money to pay you low wages no pension and have no rights .


Are you 18 years old? You must be because that's not how it works at all. Is that how you were told to think? No skilled electrician ever has to beg for a job, you prove what you are worth by the work you do, and if you're good, you will be well compensated for it. But by all means, keep repeating the lies you're being told.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

He just got in the union, didn't even start working yet. But he knows everything already, just ask him.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MTW said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol you make the union contractors
> ...


lol I'm 30 years old I've worked for non union contractors in nj for 6 years ,

I've had one boss steal thousands from his workers , treat us terrible unsafe working conditions , verbally abuse us .

It was terrible bc I didn't have a contract I wasn't guaranteed a raise 
Every year , no pension , annuity etc, no future when I quit I had to 
Beg to the next contractor what I'm worth 

What I'm getting at is that I'm the union you have a contract you don't have to deal with the contractor 

The pay wasn't nearly as good 
YOu have no rights , 

Now I have a voice have a set raise every year , I'm not a the bossses mercy , this is not hard to understand .

And I thank god everyday for the ibew for bettering the standard of living for me and my family . 

THIS is from first hand experience


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> He just got in the union, didn't even start working yet. But he knows everything already, just ask him.


From his profile:

"Can't wait to compleat laybor history and become 1st year apprentice ."

I guess you know it all once you take the laybor history class.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> He just got in the union, didn't even start working yet. But he knows everything already, just ask him.


I'm indentured 1st year apprentice and proud of it I have a working tiket if u want to see it


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> Now I have a voice


 As a union member, you don't have any real voice. You are 1 vote out of 15,000. A non-union worker has a voice and speaks for himself.



> And I thank god everyday for the ibew for bettering the standard of living for me and my family .
> 
> THIS is from first hand experience


First hand experience??? Bettering the standard of living for your family??? Again, *you've never worked in the union*.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> I've had one boss steal thousands from his workers , treat us terrible unsafe working conditions , verbally abuse us .


How long did you stay at this job?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> I'm indentured 1st year apprentice and proud of it I have a working tiket if u want to see it


Be honest, stop lying. You haven't started working yet.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Switchgear277 said:


> HackWork said:
> 
> 
> > He just got in the union, didn't even start working yet. But he knows everything already, just ask him.
> ...


I tested up and was able to skip labor history 

I don't know it all but I no my life is on a better of In the ibew than workinkg non union it's a no brained lol


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm indentured 1st year apprentice and proud of it I have a working tiket if u want to see it
> ...


I'm holding my working tiket in my hand lol


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> I tested up and was able to skip labor history
> 
> I don't know it all but I no my life is on a better of In the ibew than workinkg non union it's a no brained lol


Yeah, it's a no brainer. That's why being a member of 102 for 20 years I've chosen to go non-union...

There's more to life than you think you know. You're doing WAY too much talking for someone who hasn't even begun to work in the union.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> I'm holding my working tiket in my hand lol


Great. Now answer the question: Be honest, stop lying. You haven't started working yet, have you?


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm indentured 1st year apprentice and proud of it I have a working tiket if u want to see it
> ...


Iol I have money in my pension and annuity , it feels good I'm so grateful and happy not to be in a nonunion shop ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> Iol I have money in my pension and annuity , it feels good I'm so grateful and happy not to be in a nonunion shop ?


You have no pension credits and $0 in your annuity.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm holding my working tiket in my hand lol
> ...


I'll show you my work ticket lol
Sorry it didn't work out for you in 102 now I know why your salty lol


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > Iol I have money in my pension and annuity , it feels good I'm so grateful and happy not to be in a nonunion shop ?
> ...



Lol you don't bc you got kicked out of 102 you loser lol


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> Lol you don't bc you got kicked out of 102 you loser lol


You are making yourself look even worse now.

Normally I would be all over you and make you crack and run away like that ProudToBeUnion sissy, but to be quite Frank, you are petty and boring me.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> Lol you don't bc you got kicked out of 102 you loser lol


You're a high level thinker. You should enroll at Harvard immediately. They will probably fast track your acceptance and you'll be able to attend fall classes.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol you don't bc you got kicked out of 102 you loser lol
> ...


Lol hahaha


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol you don't bc you got kicked out of 102 you loser lol
> ...


What a looser makes sense why you got kicked out of 102 no one wanted be be around a lil girly girl like u 

Glad your out


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> What a looser makes sense why you got kicked out of 102 no one wanted be be around a lil girly girl like u
> 
> Glad your out


Thanks for giving even more fodder to the anti-union crowd. Why are so many union members their own worst enemy? I guess you can't help yourselves.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MTW said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > What a looser makes sense why you got kicked out of 102 no one wanted be be around a lil girly girl like u
> ...


Thanks for showing everyone what a typical union hater looks like 

????


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Thanks for giving even more fodder to the anti-union crowd. Why are so many union members their own worst enemy? I guess you can't help yourselves.


It is true. He is making union members look really bad.

He hasn't even started working in the union, but he is lying about it. I stated earlier that I chose to do non-union work, and he is now lying about that saying in two different posts that I was "kicked out".

Does he think he is helping the union? I guarantee his business agent would tell him to take down the local number in his profile since he is embarrassing them. There is no way this guy is 30 years old and married, he is acting like a 14 year old.

As far as me being kicked out: 


View attachment 109777


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> MTW said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for giving even more fodder to the anti-union crowd. Why are so many union members their own worst enemy? I guess you can't help yourselves.
> ...


Hahaha I'm happy for u


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> Hahaha I'm a blithering idiot.


We know.

I am going to suggest that you stop making the IBEW and your specific local look bad before it bites you in the ass. You are probationary member and could be kicked out for something like this. Tread carefully.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha I'm a blithering idiot.
> ...


I have not said anything to make ibew or any local look bad you are 
The one that looks bad 

And I have not done anything that can kick me out in indentured 
And I'm not making anyone look bad 

You look a bad


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> Thanks for showing everyone what a typical union hater looks like


No, I just hate ignorance. It just so happens that many union members are extremely ignorant. Don't conflate the two.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> There is no way this guy is 30 years old and married, he is acting like a 14 year old.


Hmmm I don't know, a lot of 30 year olds have the maturity level of 14 year olds nowadays.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MTW & Hackwork basically nudged you switchgear 277 \
they..tapped on you and you split right open , crash & burned to the ground.

You better thicken up that skin cause that only took... what 5-10 minutes 
over the interweb? You'll see what happens...live on job sight. If I were 
you I'd practice keeping your mouth closed..cause daaaamn.:yes:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> MTW & Hackwork basically nudged you switchgear 277 \
> they..tapped on you and you split right open , crash & burned to the ground.
> 
> You better thicken up that skin cause that only took... what 5-10 minutes
> ...


Amen that type persona will get you eaten alive by everyone senior to you.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

You boys got a live one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> You boys got a live one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed you


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I missed you




I'm never more than a heartbeat away ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

@ switchgear277

Around here EC's charge the same,union or not. Difference is the owner makes a bit less cause he has to treat his guys better.

Don't let these haters get you down. Being union is better, they know it. They are just trying to justify their situation by coming down on you. Why do you think they come on the union thread with their negativity?

Here is some basic high school level psychology for the haters.
If you were non union and happy about it, you wouldn't come to the union thread at all. You would not care what union guys are talking about. There are many non union companies that treat their guys great. But when deep down in your sub conscious you wish you had bennies, pension etc, you lash out at happy guys who are in the union to make yourself feel better. 

Now just watch the union haters loose their sh*t !!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eddy current said:


> @ switchgear277
> 
> Around here EC's charge the same,union or not. Difference is the owner makes a bit less cause he has to treat his guys better.


 That's not true. You made a broad generalization that you can't possible support. To say that all contractors charge the same is really ignorant. This forum is filled with non-union contractors who say that they charge $65-75 per hour, which is less than many union workers make alone.

There is no way that you can justify what you said, and you know it. It's pure propaganda.



> Don't let these haters get you down. Being union is better, they know it.


 Again, that's not true. Being union has great benefits, and you will see me defending those benefits in most other threads. But when you get people like yourself and switchgear277 posting lies and saying that the union is the only way, I will post the honest truth.



> They are just trying to justify their situation by coming down on you.


 Again, false. If the union was truly better, I would use that dues card that I posted on the last page to go out to work, since my hall is a walk-thru right now. But working in the union is not always the best way. This is getting silly.



> Why do you think they come on the union thread with their negativity?


 Because some of us feel that we should be honest and open and post the truth instead of hiding facts and letting other post lies.



> Here is some basic high school level psychology for the haters.
> If you were non union and happy about it, you wouldn't come to the union thread at all. You would not care what union guys are talking about. There are many non union companies that treat their guys great. But when deep down in your sub conscious you wish you had bennies, pension etc, you lash out at happy guys who are in the union to make yourself feel better.
> 
> Now just watch the union haters loose their sh*t !!


This is some pretty weak justification. Basically, you want the union members to be able to post lies and propaganda alone without anyone ever challenging them. That is pathetic. 

This forum is for information, and it's stupid to allow people to post false information just to make themselves feel better, especially when other people will come and read that false information.

How many years do you have in the union? Switchgear didn't even start working in the union, he was supposed to start his year of labor history this September. Yet he has apparently been elected by you as the mouthpiece for the IBEW. As a long time member, I don't recognize him and am embarrassed by what he posts. The same goes for you. THis whole mentality that no one could say something even remotely negative (even though it's true) or else you are a traitor is sickening. And it's part of the reason why the union continually loses market share.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> That's not true. You made a broad generalization that you can't possible support. To say that all contractors charge the same is really ignorant. This forum is filled with non-union contractors who say that they charge $65-75 per hour, which is less than many union workers make alone.
> 
> There is no way that you can justify what you said, and you know it. It's pure propaganda.
> Yes I can. Read it again Hack. I said AROUND HERE. Not talking about your area or anywhere else. Of course different areas have different market shares and wages.
> ...


I worked both non union and union IN MY AREA and know the difference.
Elected? I don't remember voting for anyone?

You realize you are proving my point right? If this thread was only union guys making stuff up and lying, but your perfectly happy with your situation, you wouldn't care or even come read it. Why do you care?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eddy current said:


> You realize you are proving my point right? If this thread was only union guys making stuff up and lying, but your perfectly happy with your situation, you wouldn't care or even come read it. Why do you care? [/COLOR]


I already explained this very clearly. This forum is not for union guys (and people who haven't even started working in the union yet) to post lies. It's not for you to pat the union on the back. This forum is for information about the union, both good and bad.

FWIW, the truth is that 95% of my posts are pro-union. I'm just not the type of person who is going to fill in that other 5% with bullcrap, nor let anyone else get away with it.


> Yes I can. Read it again Hack. I said AROUND HERE.


 You can't speak for every contractor in your area. Every contractor is not charging the same thing. That is nothing more than an assumption made with bias.

This is the same union mantra that you hear from everyone, but none of those people actually know what the non-union contractors are charging. And it's always funny how in the very next thread, people complain about how low many contractors are charging (including contractors in Ontario). 


> Please explain to me why I would need to post lies?


 Apparently to defend the union. Your entire post was lies, such as the part about people (myself included) just trying to "justify our position", about how anyone who isn't in the union and posts here isn't happy with their situation, about how we lash out at union guys to make ourselves feel better, etc. etc.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I already explained this very clearly. This forum is not for union guys (and people who haven't even started working in the union yet) to post lies. It's not for you to pat the union on the back. This forum is for information about the union, both good and bad.
> 
> FWIW, the truth is that 95% of my posts are pro-union. I'm just not the type of person who is going to fill in that other 5% with bullcrap, nor let anyone else get away with it.
> You can't speak for every contractor in your area. Every contractor is not charging the same thing. That is nothing more than an assumption made with bias.
> ...


I'm sorry that the union didn't work out for you. It doesn't for many guys in many areas. But in my area it is better and our market share is growing.

I agree that some non union contractors are great to work for. I'm not bashing non union.
No lies from me. All my opinion based on my experience.

I do know what companies are charging in my area. I have worked both sides. Have many friends IN MY AREA who run non union and union companies. We all went to school together.

Here is an example for ya.
One non union company I worked for charged more per hour than a union company I worked for in the same area. This is what I am basing MY OPINION on. Keep in mind I am talking about service calls, no idea what they charged on quoted jobs. I had no bennies in the non union company and was payed 3$ less an hour.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eddy current said:


> I'm sorry that the union didn't work out for you.


 You see? Here is another one of your lies. I said in this thread as well as many others that the union was great. The union has been awesome for me, but there are simply better options at some points. The union is not the best option in every situation, nor is it supposed to be.

Of course, I'm not supposed to say that, right? 

As for the rest of what you said, that is the same baloney all over again. It doesn't matter if you worked nonunion or if you know nonunion contractors. You do not know what all nonunion contractors are charging. It's a simple as that. So you can't say that they're all charging the same thing. No one knows what all the contractors are charging.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> You see? Here is another one of your lies. I said in this thread as well as many others that the union was great. The union has been awesome for me, but there are simply better options at some points. The union is not the best option in every situation, nor is it supposed to be.
> 
> Of course, I'm not supposed to say that, right?
> 
> As for the rest of what you said, that is the same baloney all over again. It doesn't matter if you worked nonunion or if you know nonunion contractors. You do not know what all nonunion contractors are charging. It's a simple as that. So you can't say that they're all charging the same thing. No one knows what all the contractors are charging.


OK, you caught me. Me being sorry for you was a lie. Hahaha


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been Union since I was 25.

before I retired, I was getting 7 weeks annual leave. Still have my dental and health care and life insurance.
And I'm really enjoying 'Freedom 54' :thumbsup:


Not to say that non-union can't do their own pension, but given 'average' pay rates, it usually doesn't happen.

my 2c.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eddy current said:


> OK, you caught me. Me being sorry for you was a lie. Hahaha


You came into this thread having such a problem with what people said, yet you haven't taken a single actual point and discussed it, instead you have insulted people personally. And then you told us that no one should have a voice here if it's not pro union. 

That's what I took exception with. If you want to discuss the actual topics quote something and explain why you disagree.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

shabba said:


> Any advice for a new journeyman electrician getting into his local?


Best wishes. Let us know how it's going.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

eddy current said:


> @ switchgear277
> 
> Around here EC's charge the same,union or not. Difference is the owner makes a bit less cause he has to treat his guys better.
> 
> ...


I don't let anyone get me down brother . I just got pulled last mounth 
And I tested in to 1st year app . It was the proudest moment for me,

After working for terrible non unin contractors that have no soul and treat everyone like **** , I had no rights , no contract , no pension , no annuity , no benies ,

The fact that anyone can even suggest that non union is better in nj NYC area is hilarious .

The pay is half of what a jw is 
The employer can fire you at will and then you have to bargain your pay with the next boss .

in the union you have a set contract that the contractor has to follow so 
You actually rights and can't be taken advantage of .

This is the truth so if ppl get angry about it it's to bad I'm so happy and proud to have the opportunity to part of the brotherhood and be able to better my life . 

In non union the contractor has all the controll your at his mercy in the union you have rights and set contract ,

Just bc I just started dosnt mean I cnt show or say how
Proud n happy I am to be in . 

I was put under attack when all I said how I was treated by non union contractors and how life is better now and my future .

But it's ok bc We all know the truth 

I know over 30 non union workers who are dying to wrk in ibew 
No on ever says working for a
Non union contractor is better 
The only ones that do say that are the non union contractors bc they 
Can pay their workers low wages and take advantage of them .

A non union contractor in nj pays 
Forman 18- 30 ph $ almost half of the union plus so theirs no argument . 

All I was doing was stating the obvious and I got attacked by them 
But it's fine bc I'm happy and proud we're I'm at thank god for the unions 
That protect us and gives us contracts to work under .


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> In non union the contractor has all the controll your at his mercy in the union you have rights and set contract ,


You really are brainwashed and delusional if you believe this. Either that you're just unintelligent and incapable of independent thought.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MTW said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > In non union the contractor has all the controll your at his mercy in the union you have rights and set contract ,
> ...


It's fact what's so hard to understand .

I'll bet money your a non union contractor .

A non union contractor can pay 
Any wage he picks .

Fire you for any reason 
Give you no benies 
Pension 
Theirs no set contract that they have to follow yes or no answer that one then , does a non union contractor 
Has to follow a contract that benifits 
The employee ???

The answer is no the non union contractor does not have a contract 
That was set up through collective bargaining that benifits the worker 

In the union the contractor has to follow a contract plan and simple 
So yes the non union contractor 
Has all the controll it's plan and simple .


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> It's fact what's so hard to understand .
> 
> I'll bet money your a non union contractor .
> 
> ...


So basically all you do is parrot the propaganda you hear.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MTW said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > It's fact what's so hard to understand .
> ...


Answer the ? Ooo ya you can't bc you know it's true 

You have no argument , its fact not propaganda lol that's why your so sour bc you know it's true


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This kid doesn't know when to quit. He just got accepted into the local, hasn't even started working, yet his loud mouth won't stop spouting off things he has no clue about. He is the exact person they had in mind when they coined the phrase "Keep your mouth shut and your ears opened". Not even a first year apprentice yet and he knows it all. Hasn't even started working yet lies about his pension, annuity, and how much better his family is.

It's a shame that he will probably be kicked out soon. The NY IBEW's won't suffer fools like him. Certainly not ones that embarrass them like he is. Like I said in the other thread, getting into a NJ or NY local is a great opportunity, almost like winning the lottery. Too bad his childish punk mentality is going to ruin that. He can't say that I didn't try to warn him.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> This kid doesn't know when to quit. He just got accepted into the local, hasn't even started working, yet his loud mouth won't stop spouting off things he has no clue about. He is the exact person they had in mind when they coined the phrase "Keep your mouth shut and your ears opened". Not even a first year apprentice yet and he knows it all. Hasn't even started working yet lies about his pension, annuity, and how much better his family is.
> 
> It's a shame that he will probably be kicked out soon. The NY IBEW's won't suffer fools like him. Certainly not ones that embarrass them like he is. Like I said in the other thread, getting into a NJ or NY local is a great opportunity, almost like winning the lottery. Too bad his childish punk mentality is going to ruin that. He can't say that I didn't try to warn him.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> You came into this thread having such a problem with what people said, yet you haven't taken a single actual point and discussed it, instead you have insulted people personally. And then you told us that no one should have a voice here if it's not pro union.
> 
> That's what I took exception with. If you want to discuss the actual topics quote something and explain why you disagree.


Discussing Union issues with you is a waste of time IMO. You have strong feelings about your union experiences and so do I. I'm not here to insult people so I apologize if you feel that way. We think differently and I'm ok with that. You will not make me see your way, and I won't see yours. 
Maybe there should be a Non union thread? That way us proud union members can say what we want, and the proud non union can do the same.


Switchgear277 made a good point. It's always the non union CONTRACTOR who is against the union in these threads, very rarely a WORKER. Well I shouldn't say always because you sure do take every work literally but overall most of the time it's a contractor, not a worker. That says something right there doesn't it?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> I havnt said anything to make anyone look bad or break any rules


Actually, you're reinforcing negative stereotypes that some more progressive IBEW's are aggressively trying to overcome. You're undoing all the hard work they are doing to encourage non-union members to join.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

eddy current said:


> HackWork said:
> 
> 
> > You came into this thread having such a problem with what people said, yet you haven't taken a single actual point and discussed it, instead you have insulted people personally. And then you told us that no one should have a voice here if it's not pro union.
> ...



Exactlyyyyyyyy


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MTW said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > I havnt said anything to make anyone look bad or break any rules
> ...


And your proving our point and making all non unin contractors look bad 


By how immature and rude you are


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Switchgear277 said:


> MTW said:
> 
> 
> > Switchgear277 said:
> ...


Still didn't answer


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> Still didn't answer


I've found it's counterproductive to argue with brainwashed people.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

MTW said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > Still didn't answer
> ...


Exactly bc you know I'm right point proven I'm
Done


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eddy current said:


> Discussing Union issues with you is a waste of time IMO. You have strong feelings about your union experiences and so do I. I'm not here to insult people so I apologize if you feel that way. We think differently and I'm ok with that. You will not make me see your way, and I won't see yours.


 Here's the thing, just about all of my union experiences have been good. I don't think our opinions differ very much. What's the worst thing that I actually said in this thread about the union? Most of what I have maintained was that not everything can be painted with a broad brush. I know non-union people making more than I ever did in the union, so when switchgear277 says that the union is always better, I feel the need to correct it. To him that makes me anti-union. 



> Switchgear277 made a good point. It's always the non union CONTRACTOR who is against the union in these threads, very rarely a WORKER.


 MTW is a worker and I am speaking from the aspect of a worker with an active dues receipt. I don't see it the way you say and I have been reading and taking parts in these threads for almost 10 years here and 15 on other internet forums. My opinions have always been the same. When I see someone saying anti-union rhetoric, I don't hold back on them either.



> Well I shouldn't say always because you sure do take every work literally


 Only when it actually means something. For example, saying that union is always better or saying that every non-union contractor charges the same as union contractors. It's irresponsible to say that, as I would think someone as intelligent as you would agree with.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

A post came up today about arc flash protection.

Any union worker around here would get that arc fault training, and he would know how to work safely on the equipment he has to work on.

The union provides excellent technical training as well.

I know there are some contractors on here that train their men , but many do not. (I assume that was the case in the arc fault thread)

It's not as easy as saying 'just get another job with a better contractor'

That training is a big plus for the union.

It's also a big plus for any contractor that is union ... The guys are trained for him.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Switchgear277 said:


> Exactly bc you know I'm right point proven I'm
> Done


Alright, I'll play along even though you're a punk kid who just repeats talking points and can't write a grammatically correct sentence.

Non-union workers go directly to their employer and negotiate their pay and benefits. It's a mutual agreement. It's called at-will employment. The employer can terminate at any time, and the employee can leave at any time as well. They don't have all the leverage because I can quit if I don't like the company, or renegotiate my pay.

This is all pretty simple to understand. But by all means, keep repeating your lies.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Here's the thing, just about all of my union experiences have been good. I don't think our opinions differ very much. What's the worst thing that I actually said in this thread about the union? Most of what I have maintained was that not everything can be painted with a broad brush. I know non-union people making more than I ever did in the union, so when switchgear277 says that the union is always better, I feel the need to correct it. To him that makes me anti-union.
> 
> MTW is a worker and I am speaking from the aspect of a worker with an active dues receipt. I don't see it the way you say and I have been reading and taking parts in these threads for almost 10 years here and 15 on other internet forums. My opinions have always been the same. When I see someone saying anti-union rhetoric, I don't hold back on them either.
> 
> Only when it actually means something. For example, saying that union is always better or saying that every non-union contractor charges the same as union contractors. It's irresponsible to say that, as I would think someone as intelligent as you would agree with.


Your right in I should have not generalized. It isn't always better but around here the majority is better. There are very good non union EC's around here for sure, I will admit that.

Each local is different as well. For instance if you were to work non union as a member here, you would be charged.

My opinion is definitely one sided, for me joining the union was the best move I could have made and my life is better.

In the future I think I will stay out of these threads.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eddy current said:


> Your right in I should have not generalized. It isn't always better but around here the majority is better. There are very good non union EC's around here for sure, I will admit that.
> 
> Each local is different as well. For instance if you were to work non union as a member here, you would be charged.


 Here, first they would warn you, they are always reasonable about giving guys a second chance. After that, they would charge you. Even then, they would be willing to forgo the large fines if you played ball. If you fought it, you would lose. 



> My opinion is definitely one sided, for me joining the union was the best move I could have made and my life is better.


 Here's where we agree. I always say that the IBEW offers the best apprenticeship available. I've also made an amount of money that would make me sound arrogant if I were to talk about. Not to be a broken record, but getting in the IBEW can often be like winning the lottery.



> In the future I think I will stay out of these threads.


Listen, I am not trying to be at odds with you. I like and respect you. It's just that your first post in this thread was an attack IMO, essentially saying that my (and MTW's) opinion was based on jealousy and we were trying to make up for being in bad situations and we were lashing out because we are "haters". But whatever, forget about it.


----------

